# Today in the Fishroom ~ 4/20/08 Pearsei & Zonatum



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Some close ups of the Pearsei. Here's the original:










This is the Yellow channel rendered into a grayscale. Reminds me of antrhacite.










And the third...which is the grayscale layered over the original. A had light was applied in layer properties. I really like this shot.



















Close up of the pectoral fins




























Male Zonatum:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Love the PS work you did on those shots - the scales almost look armored. Your photos are making me a fan of CA/SA cichlids...


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

I love your pics. But do you really need to make a new thread each time? Kinda messes things up.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I happen to like your "fishroom" updates and since the thread has the name of the fish you are photographing itll be easier for a researcher to find. Great photoshopping as well.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

macclellan said:


> I love your pics. But do you really need to make a new thread each time? Kinda messes things up.


I've been posting photos under the "Today in the Fishroom" title in this way for six years. That's the first time I've ever heard that complaint. I have no idea HOW that would "mess things up".


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I would have to agree that it is 'messing' NOTHING up!
It makes it better because you know what your are gonna see!


----------



## Ormarr (Sep 19, 2007)

Have you ever posted pictures of your fishroom? You seem to have quite the collection of large fish that would imply a large fishroom. If you haven't already, please do, as I am quite curious.

Cheers.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

I just meant that I don't see the point of one user creating a new thread for each photo shoot on a message board as popular as this place - far tidier in a singe thread with subjects indicating the date - like subfolders in a file structure.

Perhaps I have too conservative a netiquitte. I like how Aquasaur does it - multiple posts in a single thread on a single topic. I'm not a mod, if you want to create a new thread every few days, that's your prerogative.

But by no means stop posting - the pics are great!


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I for 1 really like the way Mo does it. First of the date is great since it lets me know right away that this is something new and then what kind of fish is the subject also makes it very easy for me to decide if I should even open the tread or not. There is nothing worth to me then a thread that says " my pics" then you open it and it takes forever since it has 20 or more pictures in it and then it's a bunch of Petco mixed cichlid tank africans that are of no interest to me at all.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Again I would have to agree with Reiner, though he just insulted my two mutts! :lol: 
Although I would also have to agree that I only post Pix of my clavus peaocks and haps that run true!


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

magnificent pictures man... and indeed, i'm quite curious about the room itself as well 

show us


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

One continuous thread wouldn't generate any views beyond the few people who know to look for it regularly. Others would see that the thread has 6, 7 pages and decide that it's veered off topic between a few folks and skip over it. At least, that's my experience. Individual threads give the photos a better chance of being viewed by everyone - which they should, they're beautiful. I could look at 'em all day opcorn:


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

CDMOK said:


> One continuous thread wouldn't generate any views beyond the few people who know to look for it regularly. Others would see that the thread has 6, 7 pages and decide that it's veered off topic between a few folks and skip over it. At least, that's my experience. Individual threads give the photos a better chance of being viewed by everyone - which they should, they're beautiful. I could look at 'em all day opcorn:


Spot on, it would just get cluttered. Keep up the good work Mo, you're always an inspiration. You and Jeff brought me to the dark side :lol: ...after seeing your guys's fish it all went downhill and MTS syndrome (multiple tanks 8) ).


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I also have to ask!!, what does you fish room look like???!!!?!?!?!???!?!


----------

